# Mr. Warren Womack- "My style of hunting"



## stick-n-string (Nov 3, 2017)

I have a lot of respect for Mr. Womack and have learned that when he speaks, I listen. This was an old post of his and I believe it is some of the best advice one can get on hunting public land. I can contribute most of the deer I've killed on public land to the knowledge I've learned reading his material. I adopted his style of hunting and it has helped me be successful on public land.  This is a great read for those who are beginner's and experts alike. I think we could all learn something new from him!

http://www.outdoorcore.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=9190&sid=c4af6837def1f7880972cbf937ad323a


----------



## pine nut (Nov 3, 2017)

Very excellent advice right there!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2017)

Warren is probably the best hunter I know. Whenever whatever he post or says listen to him and it will improve your hunting!

I rank RC right up there with Warren, swamper is a stone cold killer too.


----------



## kingfish (Nov 5, 2017)

I agree 100 %.


----------

